# YP Run



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Just maybe the YP run will be good this year after or during this crazy weather. Going to start fishing next weekend. Tell me what you think.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Should be starting very soon ~ just as soon as you can find some open water. 
This should be a good year.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

The YP don't care about the ice.
They might spawn, and be gone before the water softens enough to fish.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Or better yet we will get a nice little surprise with a later spawn like last year.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

Man I've wanted to go for some yp for 3 years now I just don't have enough info to go on my own


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dena said:


> The YP don't care about the ice.
> They might spawn, and be gone before the water softens enough to fish.


They don't mind it at all but you still need some open water to cast to.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm going to find some open water. Every time I walk past my rods I get itchy.

My gf is also dying to go.

Think I'm going to try red bridges then Annapolis then Watson's corner.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Watson's corner


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

He meant Waysons.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Yip


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll be some where on the eastern shore. Not a fan of yp but need to catch something.


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

Where is red bridges ?


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Out on the eastern shore.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Red Bridges is my all time favorite spot to fish during the white perch run. I usually hit it on a Wed when everyone else is working. After I load up on WP I hit Denton for cats.:fishing:

For yellow perch Iike Grays Run.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Like catman...if i want yp i head home to the shore. Red bridge isnt far from where i grew up. A friend and i were talking about them just the other day.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Grays run is really good to. I like both of those spots.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Where is grays run located?
.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

UglyStickIT said:


> Man I've wanted to go for some yp for 3 years now I just don't have enough info to go on my own


Where do you live?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

QBALL said:


> Where is grays run located?
> .


On 40 near 7 at north end of Chesapeake ... it's tidal till a little ways up from where it goes under rt40.

I have been there and caught 30+ YP before, but always small fish with a few keepers mixed in. Maybe it's gotten better since I was there 10 years ago?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

fishhead said:


> On 40 near 7 at north end of Chesapeake ... it's tidal till a little ways up from where it goes under rt40.
> 
> I have been there and caught 30+ YP before, but always small fish with a few keepers mixed in. Maybe it's gotten better since I was there 10 years ago?


That's it. It's just before you hit Aberdeen. You'll almost always catch YP but some years are better than others. I use a 1/16 oz red head jig with a small live minnow hooked through the lips. I'll set a small bobber at 4' and work up from there until I find the right depth. The retrieve is very, very slow. Watch for any change in bobber movement as often the change is very slight.:fishing:


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

the YP run should be in full effect by March 4 !!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

earl of DC said:


> the YP run should be in full effect by March 4 !!!


I sure so. Cabin fever is getting old. Need to go fishing.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

The yellow perch have been at Waysons for a few weeks now. Definitely keeper size too. I've been wanting to get back out there but the weather hasn't cooperated.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hopefully this weekend will be the last of this nasty weather. Wednesday is susposeed to reach the mid 50's so maybe some of this ice will break up. All the perch creeks in the uppe bay are frozen solid.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Drove by there yesterday and ice was still present there.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm thinking of taking Thursday off and heading out there.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Only problem with the weather is the rain. Waysons does not take the rain so well. Also take's a long time to clear up. Its going to rain till mid week and the river will be high and muddy. Also at Waysons be careful with the black spot disease. Every one we have caught had worms or black spot.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm afraid that the yellow perch will spawn under the ice and be lo ng gone when the ice melts.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

catman said:


> I'm afraid that the yellow perch will spawn under the ice and be lo ng gone when the ice melts.


That could be a good thing. Could aid in a larger yellow perch fishery next year.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

FISHHUNTER said:


> That could be a good thing. Could aid in a larger yellow perch fishery next year.


The more I think about it the more I agree with you. It also prevents the commercial netters from setting their nets. Score one for the yellow perch.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

thinking about tying an exercise weight to a rope to break up the ice then casting in the same spot


----------



## BreakTime (Sep 9, 2012)

Didn't realize the YP run was up here, I always thought it was down further south in MD. I work at APG, live in Fallston, and have been itching to get out somewhere. Might need to poke around some of the areas that feed the bay around 40.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

catman said:


> The more I think about it the more I agree with you. It also prevents the commercial netters from setting their nets. Score one for the yellow perch.


From the TidalFish forum on Yellow Perch:

*Quote Originally Posted by rtiguy 

Was at PA outdoor show 2 weeks ago. I spoke with a lower bay charter who also does commerical. He told me he has done great with the nets since January 1. He told me he has 60 thousand pounds legally. I almost passed out. Those fish are mostly from the last decent YOY index in 2011?? Insane*

Is it any wonder we even see let alone catch any YP?


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> From the TidalFish forum on Yellow Perch:
> 
> *Quote Originally Posted by rtiguy
> 
> ...


Commercially caught?? Who buys commercially caught YP? Do they sell it as cat food or something? I've never seen it in any fish markets.:--|


----------



## Eggsniffer (Sep 17, 2013)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Commercially caught?? Who buys commercially caught YP? Do they sell it as cat food or something? I've never seen it in any fish markets.:--|


HUGE in the Midwest. 14.99 a pound on average. They fished out their own Great Lakes jumbos and now we're supplying them. 

Yellows are big money commercially.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow never seen them in stores.

Went to Waysons corner today. I couldn't help it. Cold but fun. Caught 2 small ones. Throwback.com


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Eggsniffer said:


> HUGE in the Midwest. 14.99 a pound on average. They fished out their own Great Lakes jumbos and now we're supplying them.
> 
> Yellows are big money commercially.


WOW. Good info. but.... they catch them in MD and export em. That sucks the big weenie. How do they get away with that? I'm not even from here and I'm pissed! Anyone ever heard of conservation....what's up w/ that???? What's this country commin to? That's ridiculous .


----------



## MSC (May 8, 2010)

I heard the gill netters have asked Maryland DNR for an extended season because of the ice and bad weather.


----------



## StriperSlayerG1 (Jul 1, 2013)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Commercially caught?? Who buys commercially caught YP? Do they sell it as cat food or something? I've never seen it in any fish markets.:--|


Whole Foods sells them ( From time to time). Says they are caught in the Wye river. All the perch we catch from Waysons have black spot disease. Do you all catch any with this or maybe its just the location?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

earl of DC said:


> the YP run should be in full effect by March 4 !!!


Friggin ice - might have to add another week to that.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

What time on the 4 the will the bite start?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tracker01 said:


> What time on the 4 the will the bite start?


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I did not want to be late.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Where are the catch pics?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dena said:


> Where are the catch pics?










:fishing:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

NO that's not me.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Niiiiiiiceeeeeee


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice fish. Is it from ts year. If so must be from across the bridge.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Black Water ~ Jan. this yr.&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice ned, they are a pretty fish. Wish they still came up in the creek on 450


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

catman said:


> :fishing:


Thanks Cat.

I was hoping for some pics from 3/4, when the bite started.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dena said:


> Thanks Cat.
> 
> I was hoping for some pics from 3/4, when the bite started.


Dena if the bite started on 3/4 it had to be under 8" - 10" of ice in any tribes of the upper bay.


----------

